# Avatar of Khaine



## jams (Sep 19, 2009)

Completed Avatar of Khaine from Forge World










C+C welcomed and appreciated :grin:


----------



## Gothic (May 12, 2008)

nice model dude keep it up cant wait to see more:victory:


----------



## jams (Sep 19, 2009)

cheers dude, encouragement keeps me going! :good:


----------



## shaantitus (Aug 3, 2009)

That is very nice. I am not usually a big fan of the eldar but you have nailed that. The molten metal effect is great.


----------



## jams (Sep 19, 2009)

thanks man


----------



## Ste (Aug 28, 2008)

Tut on that molten would be nice (Y)

+Rep!


----------



## Usaal (Apr 9, 2008)

Now that is some sweeet work!
I like the shading on the flame, looks top notch.


----------



## HorusReborn (Nov 19, 2008)

very nice work man. I really love the flames and the molten look you've acheived with this model, well done!


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

Very well done. Looks very real. +rep.

Only thing I'd critique is the lack of blood on the hand of the avatar of the Bloody Handed God.:victory:


----------



## Calamari (Feb 13, 2009)

I'll be honest, when the pic first loaded I thought it was a WIP. The helmet and boots look realy plain and kinda unfinished. I'm sorry that sounds realy bad doesn't it? Maybe picking out some of the details would break it up a bit possibly?

However, that molten stuff is awesome, have some rep!

Also, nice work on the base, does the FW Avatar come with one because I'm looking at getting one.


----------



## Graf Spee (Apr 29, 2009)

did you raise the brightness and contrast on the finished pic with photoshop or picture manager? looks like it, cause the flame colours come burning right in my face and the glowing mouth looks like.. eh.. you know, digitaly enhanced white.. sorry.
anyways, top notch work on a very nice modell. but as calamari said the helmet and boots could do with some further love..

+rep


----------



## Slappywag (Sep 8, 2009)

Nice freehand, looks great!


----------



## jams (Sep 19, 2009)

@ calamari - it does come with a base but it's just a plain 60mm base like the one that comes with a carnifex

@ graf spee - the only enhancement is the thing on picture manager that makes white white instead of having a yellow/cream tint. so unfortunately the white in the mouth is a bit in your face. 

@ calamari & graf spee - the face and boots are highlighted IRL but i can't get the pics to show it properly so i think you might be right and i need to add a bit more to those areas.


----------



## Calamari (Feb 13, 2009)

jams said:


> @ calamari - it does come with a base but it's just a plain 60mm base like the one that comes with a carnifex


Thanks for the info  Also is that symbol on the skirt free hand? If it is thats good, I'm always slightly jealous of other people's freehand skill lol.


----------



## jams (Sep 19, 2009)

yup it's free hand and it's far from perfect due to the fold in the tabard but it's a good as i could get it


----------



## Lord Sven Kittyclaw (Mar 23, 2009)

I love that model! Spectacular!!


----------



## TattooedGreenMan (Nov 4, 2008)

Great job. Love this model could you photograph with one of your Eldar warriors to show scale. +rep from me.


----------



## MaidenManiac (Oct 2, 2008)

He is blazing

Really great job!


----------



## Warlord Imp (Mar 20, 2009)

Excellent fire effect there! +rep


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

this is my version, i was going to go with some metal but couldnt get ti to work, but i do prefer your molten bits to mine.


----------



## jams (Sep 19, 2009)

@ B&K - very nice have some Rep

my line of though whilst painting my avatar was that it was basically an iron statue that had become animated so i went for muted, ore looking colours for the metal bits


----------



## jackd334 (May 25, 2009)

Hmmmmmm  The Avatar is VERY tempting :L I love your use of the traditional Brass for the blood gods. Also, that free hand is excellent. Not too keen on the varnished hair tho :/ But still an excellent paint job


----------



## jams (Sep 19, 2009)

@ jackd334 - it's all varnished to protect the paintwork. believe it or not, it's actually varnished with GW matt varnish that is apparently having an identity crisis and dried semi-gloss:shok:

anyhoo, to answer your PM question, yes it is a white undercoat:good:


----------



## jackd334 (May 25, 2009)

Thats fair enough. And it was just a personal preffernce  Thankyou btw, i might have to get some white undercoat depending on the poll results


----------



## Calamari (Feb 13, 2009)

Could we get a tut of your molteness jams? It looks awesome and I'd like to know how to do ti if you would share your wisdom.


----------



## jams (Sep 19, 2009)

@ calamari - no problem man.

basically, i undercoated the model white first then painted a watered down golden yellow all over the molten bits.

once the yellow had dried, i started drybrushing the plates from the *outside* towards the *middle*. this is very important as you want the darkest colour to be in the centre of the "plates" as this part is the coolest.

the colours i used were firey orange -> blazing orange -> red gore -> scorched brown -> chaos black

it's as easy as that. if you've got a thin enough brush, steady enough hand and good enough eyesight then you could even introduce some white into the centre of the gaps between the plates to show white hot heat inside the avatar.

hope that helps chap :good:


----------



## Calamari (Feb 13, 2009)

Yes it does help.

Having seen this model in person now I can say that the pictures don't realy do it justice. There is patterns and stuff all over the brass and it looks amazing.


----------



## jams (Sep 19, 2009)

thanks for that man, i appreciate it :biggrin:

how'd you get on in your game last night? i lost my 1500pt game but managed to dominate in a 500 pointer we played after the main game :good:


----------



## Calamari (Feb 13, 2009)

I was on a bit of loosing streak last night...

I drew my first 500pt and lost everything else lol.


----------



## chromedog (Oct 31, 2007)

It's a very good paintjob.

I just don't like the model (I've never liked the FW stuff - yes, I HAVE owned a few pieces - and this has soured my views.).

+Rep for the effort, though.


----------



## jams (Sep 19, 2009)

fair enough chromedog, you're of course entitled to your opinion. thanks for the rep though :good:


----------



## Void dragon (May 25, 2008)

Wooo that model is soo cool!
Realy nice paint job!
I think im in love with it:biggrin:


----------



## uriel ventures (Aug 5, 2008)

this looks really kool top notch man +repk:


----------

